# La pronunciación de las abreviaciones orales españolas



## olives

Hola,

Todo el mundo debe participar en este hilo,
Pues, se trata de reunir aqui todas las abreviaciones orales españoles que conoceis. No son como las abreviaciones escritas "mucha" => "muxa" sino que tenemos que escribir la pronunciacion

Por ejemplo en francés, cuando estamos hablandos, en vez de decir "Je ne dis pas que tu as tort" => "Jen dis pas que tu as tort" es decir que en vez de decir "je ne" decimos "jen" (como "jeune"). Otro ejemplo mas clasico : "bêtement" no se pronuncia el secondo "e".


Pues, en español, yo creo que conozco uno pero no estoy seguro.

- Entonces => 'tonces   los españoles tienden a decir solo "tonces" cuando hablan a lo mejor...
- Por lo general, no se dice el "s" a finales de las palabras "gracias" => "gracia"
- El "d" => Amabilida(d)


Quisiera saber otras mas corrientes por favor!


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ronanpoirier

En Chile, las personas no dicen el "d" de las terminaciónes -ado/-edo/-ido: "ayudado" seria "ayudao". Pero no sé si esto es la verdad.

En Chile, les personnes ne disent pas le "d" de les résiliations -ado/-edo/-ido: "ayudado" serait "ayudao". Mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai.


----------



## olives

Si es verdad... aun en España.
Pero yo creo que en general es para los verbos en "-AR".


----------



## compass2006

*pa'* en vez de *para*: Me voy pa' casa.

*envede* en vez de *en vez de*

*pos* en vez de *pues*

*finde* en vez de *fin de semana*

*insti* en vez de *instituto*

*uni* en vez de *universidad*


*Sigo pensando.*


----------



## olives

por favor  => *por fi*


----------



## compass2006

y tambien porfa

*Algunas más :*
*bus* en vez de *autobús*
*profe* / *profa *en vez de *profesor* / *profesora*
*bocata *en vez de* bocadillo*
*vacatas *en vez de* vacaciones*
*mani *en vez de* manifestación*
*pisci *en vez de* piscina*
*compi *en vez de* compañero/ -a*

*mu* es vez de *muy*
*ZP* (zeta pe) en vez de *Zapatero* (el Presidente del Gobierno)
*boli* en vez de *bolígrafo*


----------



## olives

los españoles tienden a decir "mu" en vez de "muy", de verdad???
puede decir "es un amigo mu simpatico" por ejemplo...


----------



## compass2006

Bueno, no es lo correcto, pero si se habla muy deprisa la "y" se pierde un poco o desaparece, sobre todo en el sur de España.


----------



## muriel.m

Voy a casa de:* voy a ca de *(en el sur)


----------



## olives

*voy a ca de Jean-Raoul Schmitt*

los que comen las palabras en el sur pueden confirmar esto?
al pasar, si podriais comer sus platos antes de que comierais las palabras, estaria tan bien 

pensandolo bien, "vacatas" es muy parecido a "vacations" en inglés.... es posible que "vacatas" viene de "vacations"?


----------



## muriel.m

Vivo en Madrid y nunca he oido "vacatas" pero si "vacas"
Ejemplo: Que ha hecho estas vacas?

Alguien español puede confirmar lo de vacatas?
Me interesaria saberlo

Iba a escribir "por fa" y se me ha ocurrido que eso si se dice mucho!!!

Saludos a todos


----------



## Milaone

olives said:


> Si es verdad... aun en España.
> Pero yo creo que en general es para los verbos en "-AR".



A veces también ocurre con los verbos en "-ido", aunque suele ser en el sur o en lenguaje más vulgar.
Por ejemplo:

¿Has comío ya?
Te lo he pedío mil veces.

Otra abreviatura, en el lenguaje hablado, de la que me hizo consciente un amigo francés. No es común escribirla, pero solemos decir "ta luego", en lugar de "hasta luego".


----------



## compass2006

muriel.m said:


> Vivo en Madrid y nunca he oido "vacatas" pero si "vacas"
> Ejemplo: Que ha hecho estas vacas?
> 
> Alguien español puede confirmar lo de vacatas?
> Me interesaria saberlo


 
Yo he oído “vacatas” mucho y en Google aparece en 12 500 sitios, pero quizás sea más usado en una zonas que en otras. Creo que viene de hace unos años cuando se utilizaba el sufijo –ata para algunas palabras en la jerga juvenil:

*bocata* en vez de *bocadillo*
*vacatas* en vez de *vacaciones*
*tocata* en vez de *tocadiscos* (en desuso hoy en día por la casi desaparición del aparato)
*drogata* en vez de *drogadicto*
*fumata *en vez de* fumador*
*segurata* en vez de *guardia jurado / el de seguridad*
*cubata* en vez de *combinado* (origen cuba libre)

A ver que dicen otros.

Un poco pasadas de moda:
*mili* en vez de *Servicio* *Militar* (en España ya no es obligatorio, así que ya no se usa tanto)
*pelas *en vez de* pesetas *(con la introducción del Euro también va desapareciendo, pero todavía se oye “No tengo pelas”)


En el ámbito escolar:
*mate* / *mates* en vez de *matemáticas*
*reli* en vez de *religión* (como asignatura escolar)
*profe* / *profa* en vez de *profesor* / *profesora*


En el ámbito laboral:
*dire* en vez de *director*
*secre* en vez de *secretaria*

En general:
*poli* en vez de *agente* *de* *policía / policía*
*boli* en vez de *bolígrafo*


Más:

*telecos* en vez de *(estudiante de) telecomunicaciones*
*rotus* en vez de *rotuladores*
*primer* en vez de *primero* / *primera* (infantil: ¡yo, primer!)
*segun* en vez de *segundo* / *segunda* (infantil: ¡yo, segun!)
*cari* en vez de *cariño*
*pelu* en vez de *peluquería*
*cole* en vez de *colegio*
*biblio* en vez de *biblioteca*
*preñá* en vez de *preñada*
*super* en vez de *supermercado*


----------



## souldela

olives said:


> Hola,
> 
> Todo el mundo debe participar en este hilo,
> Pues, se trata de reunir aqui todas las abreviaciones orales españoles que conoceis. No son como las abreviaciones escritas "mucha" => "muxa" sino que tenemos que escribir la pronunciacion
> 
> Por ejemplo en francés, cuando estamos hablandos, en vez de decir "Je ne dis pas que tu as tort" => "Jen dis pas que tu as tort" es decir que en vez de decir "je ne" decimos "jen" (como "jeune"). Otro ejemplo mas clasico : "bêtement" no se pronuncia el secondo "e".
> 
> 
> Pues, en español, yo creo que conozco uno pero no estoy seguro.
> 
> - Entonces => 'tonces los españoles tienden a decir solo "tonces" cuando hablan a lo mejor...
> - Por lo general, no se dice el "s" a finales de las palabras "gracias" => "gracia"
> - El "d" => Amabilida(d)
> 
> 
> Quisiera saber otras mas corrientes por favor!
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices de gracias, no se puede generalizar pero lo normal es que se pronuncie la s. Lo que no se hace casi nunca es pronnciar la X de taxi y se suele decir tasi, pero todo esto se corresponde con gente que no habla bien o que debido a su acento local no lo pronuncia.


----------



## olives

"ta luego", en lugar de "hasta luego".
Me gustan esas abreviaturas, mas o menos como "'tonces" en vez de "entonces"

Conocéis otras por favor?

Hablando de pronunciacion, como se pronuncia exactamente "Conocéis" porque desde todavia me lo pregunto. Tenemos que decir "decé-is" o "decéis" ?

Por cierto,
Mi profesor de español nativo de España cada vez nos reprendre por decir los "s" o "d" finales de las palabras como "actualidad" nunca de ninguna manera tenemos que decirlo. Qué opinais?


----------



## josuap

Hola, soy de Venezuela. En el oriente del país dicen aque en vez de para (un lugar cualquiera por la general la casa); por ejemplo: "vamos para casa de juan" ellos dicen "vamos aque juan". También cuando estamos hablando muy rápido decimos "vámonos pa'l trabajo" en vez de "vámonos para el trabajo"


----------



## compass2006

olives said:


> Por cierto,
> Mi profesor de español nativo de España cada vez nos reprendre por decir los "s" o "d" finales de las palabras como "actualidad" nunca de ninguna manera tenemos que decirlo. Qué opinais?


 
Olives

La “d” final es más suave que la”d” initial, pero desde luego que se pronuncia. Así por ejemplo en David, 

la “D” inicial sería fuerte – con la lengua entre los dientes y un poco fuera
la “d” final sería más suave – con la lengua entre los dientes, pero éstos más juntos y por la parte de dentro de los dientes

También es bastante común pronunciar la “d” final como “z”. Así se diría:
*Madriz* en vez de *Madrid*
*Saluz *en vez de *Salud*
*Daviz* en vez de *David*
*Imparcialidaz* en vez de *Imparcialidad*
*Calidaz* en vez de *Calidad*
*Solicituz* en vez de *Solicitud*

Sé que no debería contradecir a tu profesor pero desgraciadamente no estoy de acuerdo con él. Puede depender de donde sea él, quizás si es del Sur, sea común. De donde soy yo lo común es pronunciar la “d” final como “z”, pero creo que lo “óptimo” sería hacer una “d” suave. 

 Suerte.



olives said:


> Hablando de pronunciacion, como se pronuncia exactamente "Conocéis" porque desde todavia me lo pregunto. Tenemos que decir "decé-is" o "decéis" ?


 
Olives

La conjugación de vosotros / vosotras en las tres conjugaciones sería:
habl – áis
com – éis
viv – ís

-áis y éis son diptongos, lo que quiere decir que se pronuncian de una vez, en una única sílaba.
ha – bláis – dos sílabas
co – méis – dos sílabas

Respecto a “decir”, la conjugación correcta sería: decís, “í” al llevar tilde – acento, es una “i” larga, como si fueran dos “ii”.

Espero que te ayude


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
"Conocéis" se pronuncia "co-no-*ceis*". 
La palabra "decéis" no existe. Si a lo que te refieres es a "decís" (vous dites), pues "de-*cis"*.

Si tu profesor os reprende la "d" al pronunciar "actualidad", mal hecho, porque sí que se pronuncia. Lo que pasa, es que es una "d" muy relajada, no suena tanto. Lo mismo para las "s". Sí que se pronuncian, pero de una forma más relajada.

Sds


----------



## pejeman

Tons = entonces, como en la canción de Botellita de Jerez: Tons que my reyna, ¿a quehora sales al pan?

compu= computadora (en España, ordenador)


----------



## olives

GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS !

Tanta gente que contesta, es que eso es muy simpatico! gracias.


sobretodo he puesto atencion en esos
"vámonos pa'l trabajo" 

"para el" => "pa'l"    "hasta" => "'ta"  "entonces" => "'tces"   por qué => "pa' qué"?   "por favor" => por fi/fa       etc...
son las que estoy busquando mas! (tengo que decir "lo mas" o "mas"?)

muchas gracias
si tienen otras, sigue diciendolas por favor


----------



## iran

Hola Olives!

¿Que tu profesor de español os reprende por decir las s y las d finales?... Quizá es que no he entendido la frase, pero de ser cierta de verdad que ¡¡¡¡no me lo puedo ni creer!!!!, con absoluta y total seguridad te digo que por supuesto que ¡¡¡hay que pronunciarlas!!!!, lo que hay que evitar es pronunciar la -d final como por ejemplo en la palabra ACTUALIDAD como si fuera una T en lugar de una D... pero no pronunciarlas??.

Saludos


----------



## lufeba

Algo que he oído al llegar a España es que al despedirse, siempre dicen "hasta luego" o "hasta ahora" pero lo pronuncian "ta logo" o "t-ora"


----------



## olives

Hola,

Si alguna vez decimos "actualidad" con una "d", lo considera mi profesor como un error, tenemos que decir por ejemplo "madri" o "madriz" pero nunca de ninguna manera "madrid".

En la cancion de Melendi "Que el cielo espere sentao" no pronuncia las "d" finales de las palabras si me acuerdo bien. 

Pues, me voy,
Hasta otra.

pd : "le considera A mi profesor... ?" 
pd 2 : "no dudes en corregirme, gracias"


----------



## iran

Hola Olives!

Siento decirte que tu profesor está muy equivocado, la *d *final de las palabras se lee como una *D* *¡siempre!, *jamás como una Z ni como una T, el error de la pronunciación es exactamente ése.

También es cierto que las costumbres a la hora de hablar son diversas, pero eso no quiere decir que sean correctas. Ahora mismo no recuerdo la canción que comentas de Melendi, y es posible que lo haga, pero en todo caso, la pronunciación no es correcta.

Una de las facilididades que da el castellano a la hora de aprenderlo es justamente ésa, que a excepción de la H que es muda, todas las letras escritas se leen tal cual, siempre tienen el mismo valor fonético, estén donde estén. Es decir, una I puede ser más larga o más corta, pero siempre será una I y con el resto de las letras pasa exactamente lo mismo. 

Una pregunta Olives, tu profesor es Español?

PD: tu profesor considera un error *pronunciar la D final como una D* --->tu profesor *lo* considera un error.

PD2: No dudes en corregir a tu profesor!


----------



## dahut

Hola

Tengo un comentario ¿no se está confundiendo "abreviaciones" con pronunciación deficiente?

*finde* es la abreviación de *fin de semana*
*pa'l campo  *en lugar de *para/hacia el campo  *es un vulgarismo
*ha venio*  en lugar de *ha venido * vulgarismo

En castellano se pronuncia todo menos la "h" muda: *hotel* se oiría [otel']. El resto se pide encarecidamente que se pronuncie, porque duele a los oídos escuchar que alguien se coma las palabras.

*Ni má ni meno* no es una abreviación de nada es una pronunciación deficiente típica de ciertas zonas que tienden a comerse los finales, algunas "e"s y no sé cuántas cosas más... me imagino que dependerá de lo que hayan desayunado ese día (o si no lo han hecho)
Llamamiento: por favor, desayunen, coman y cenen, almuercen y hagan merienda y dejen en paz las palabras que no tienen ningún aporte alimenticio.

Las abreviaciones son otra historia, _¿m'explico?_ (contracción = deficiente pronunciación, utilizada coloquialmente e incluso en tono de mofa o para hacer una gracia)

Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## oxazol

> *Ni má ni meno* no es una abreviación de nada es una pronunciación deficiente típica de ciertas zonas que tienden a comerse los finales, algunas "e"s y no sé cuántas cosas más... me imagino que dependerá de lo que hayan desayunado ese día (o si no lo han hecho)


 
Conozco a más de un lingüista que te diría que no es deficiencia de nada, simplemente es un dialecto del español. Eso depende del punto de vista de cada uno. Yo, como andaluz me siento mal pronunciando las s finales porque para nosotros no es lo natural. Si consideras que hablamos castellano pues es una deficiencia, pero si lo ves desde el punto de vista del dialecto andaluz es simplemente la forma de decirlo.


----------



## Pilarcita

Wow. con tu profesor, ¡claro que tienen que decirse las "s" o "d"! Suprimir letras de algunas palabras no son abreviaciones sino apócopes.
Salud


----------



## dahut

oxazol said:


> Conozco a más de un lingüista que te diría que no es deficiencia de nada, simplemente es un dialecto del español. Eso depende del punto de vista de cada uno. Yo, como andaluz me siento mal pronunciando las s finales porque para nosotros no es lo natural. Si consideras que hablamos castellano pues es una deficiencia, pero si lo ves desde el punto de vista del dialecto andaluz es simplemente la forma de decirlo.


Hola
Es que estaba hablando del castellano, no de dialectos. Todos tenemos nuestro dialecto. Pero yo no voy por ahí imponiendo mis _dejes_. 

La postura que yo defiendo es: enseñar un castellano lo más estándard posible y la manera correcta. Siempre es más fácil entender y hacerse de entender hablando bien.
Una vez el estudiante domine el idioma, podrá elegir qué acento le atrae más, con que dialecto se identifica y todos esos matices.

Conocí a un filologo, casualmente también de Andalucía, que me dijo que el no enseñaba la utilización de "le", porque de donde él venía no se utilizaba. Así que directamente les implantaba a sus alumnos el loismo  (me pregunto cómo diría esta frase él: ¿los implataba el loismo?)

Me parece injusto para la persona que está aprendiendo que tenga que darse cuenta de detalles de ese tipo cinco años después de estar estudiando un idioma, si se llega a dar cuenta.

*El objetivo sería dar información buena y sólida que se pueda utilizar correctamente.*
Es un poco absurdo elegir los elementos decorativos incluso antes de tener paredes donde colgarlos 

Un saludo


----------



## Anthos

Buenas noches:
he llegado recientemente al foro y navegando por él me he encontrado estas aportaciones sobre las abreviaturas. Permitidme que incluya un apunte.
Los hablantes de todas las lenguas tienden a flexibilizar su pronunciación, a decir las palabras de la forma menos costosa posible. Es un problema de vagancia lingüística. Esto ocurre con la aspiración de la s final: (lo jamericanos nasido jayer), con la eliminación de la d entre vocales (acabao, terminao, finalizao), con la transformación de la z en s (nasido por nacido), con la eliminación de la r final (tené, comé, amá), con la eliminación de sílabas enteras (ta luego, tonces, en cá de). Estos hechos lingüísticos constituyen vulgarismos o localismos, y gracias a la institución de la Real Academia no han pasado ni la lengua escrita y ni a la oficial, menos mal. De otra forma la comunicación se vería resentida, pues en una comunidad de hablantes con tantos localismos (andaluz, cubano, mejicano, madrileño, castellano, extremeño, ecuatoriano, argentino, peruano, colombiano, venezolano, filipino...) entenderse sería del todo imposible. 
Otra cosa son las abreviaturas y las expresiones propias del "argot" o las que simplemente están de moda. En algunos casos pueden tener una vida media de 24 horas. Ahora se dice "fin de" por "fin de semana", pero mañana váyase vd. a saber. Algunas han durado ya un buen tiempo (bocata por bocadillo, por ejemplo) pero eso no significa que no puedan entrar de repente en desuso y desaparecer tan rápidamente como surgieron. Bien es cierto que pueden servir para echar una risas con los amigos, entre los cuales suele existir incluso una complicidad capaz de inventar nuevas abreviaturas y nuevas expresiones.
Aún con todo, hemos hecho unos enormes esfuerzos para mantener la pronunciación integral de las palabras y dejar las abreviaturas sólo como licencia en el lenguaje coloquial, en los momentos de relajación. Conviene pronunciar bien. Es costoso pero entrena la lengua (la física y la psíquica) y agudiza el ingenio. Que siempre flaquea cuando vive de muletillas (frases hechas, palabras rotas, expresiones rutinarias).
Perdón por la charla. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Ube

olives said:


> "ta luego", en lugar de "hasta luego".
> Me gustan esas abreviaturas, mas o menos como "'tonces" en vez de "entonces"
> 
> Conocéis otras por favor?
> 
> Hablando de pronunciacion, como se pronuncia exactamente "Conocéis" porque desde todavia me lo pregunto. Tenemos que decir "decé-is" o "decéis" ?
> 
> Por cierto,
> Mi profesor de español nativo de España cada vez nos reprendre por decir los "s" o "d" finales de las palabras como "actualidad" nunca de ninguna manera tenemos que decirlo. Qué opinais?



Hola. todas estas abreviaturas que estamos escribiendo aquí solo se utilizan 
en la lengua descuidada; en mi tierra, Cantabria, se pronuncian las terminaciones en s y d, la d final un poco z pero no tanto como en Madrid donde se dice Madriz. Actualidad tiene la c que se pronuncia un poco más z que k y Conocéis se pronuncia tal y como se escribe -céis-


----------



## cjromo

cuando chateo, uso algunas de estas abreviaciones
pa = para
onde = donde
tai => estay => estas
too = todo
weno = bueno
ta = está


----------



## belemin

Hola a todos.
Olive:efectivamente, como se ha apuntado más arriba fenómenos como no pronunciar la -s final o la (d) en las  terminaciones de los participios se dan plenamente en Andalucía. 

Pero ¡ojo!, no sólo en Andalucía: también los madrileños, por ejemplo, relajan mucho las -d- intervocálicas de los participios (y muchos las -s finales), y en otras zonas de España.

Lo de no pronunciar ciertas consonantes o usar abreviaciones, creo, es algo que la mayoría hacemos en el lenguaje coloquial o familiar. La cuestión es saber cambiar a otro registro  de español más estándar: hay quien sólo conoce la pronunciación que usa y oye a diario y quien sabe cambiar a un registro más normalizado del español general (aunque no se pierda el acento propio).

En relación con esto, creo que es un error por parte de tu profesor de español que os reprenda por pronunciar la -s o la -d finales. El que yo no las utilice normalmente no quiere decir que no deba enseñarlas a otros con la corrección necesaria.

Saludos.


----------



## mtr

Me gustaría agregar, ya que noto que no hay ninguna referencia a mi país, que en Argentina también se pronuncian las "d" y las "s" finales, de una forma más relajada, por supuesto, pero siempre se pronuncian.  Lo mismo sucede con las "d" de los participios en -ado y demás. Estas omisiones en general se las encontraba en la lengua de los gauchos y en el ambiente tanguero de otras épocas. Hoy en día, se considera que una persona que se saltea estas consonantes habla una lengua más que popular.


----------



## jay17

También hay la compu = computadora


----------



## olives

alguien ha dicho eso:

pa = para
onde = donde
tai => estay => estas
too = todo
weno = bueno
ta = está

pronuncais verdaderamente "too"? como lo haceis?
y para el resto, es verdad? se puede decirlos asi? pa, onde, ta...


----------



## Ely_wochifem

olives said:


> alguien ha dicho eso:
> 
> pa = para
> onde = donde
> tai => estay => estas
> too = todo
> weno = bueno
> ta = está
> 
> pronuncais verdaderamente "too"? como lo haceis?
> y para el resto, es verdad? se puede decirlos asi? pa, onde, ta...



hola, yo no soy de chile pero si he hablado con chilenos y dejame decirte q aunq parezca muy dificil si lo hacen, pronuncian too, solo q lo hacen con el mayor acento en la primera "o" seria así :"tó-o"


----------



## )o(Akasha)o(

jamás en la vida he dicho actualidad con d sonora 
bueno, vacatas nunca lo he escuchado, la verdad es que nosotros, al menos en mi ciudad decimos vacas
ah! y la tortilla de patatas, es una* tortilla papas*
*decís--> *ni decé-is ni decéis

pues lo de que se tienen que pronunciar las -d finales como en Madrid, salud, calidad... Yo digo que no. Queda demasiado fino.
Será que soy andaluza.


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Hola, es común que se pierda la "d" intervocálica final en la pronunciación de los participios (norte de Suramérica)
vg/
cansado = cansao
dormido = dormío

Y ahí van algunos más:
por favor = porfa
buenas tardes/noches = buenas

.... etc .....


----------



## PERSEE

Todo eso es interesante, pero sigue muy e'pañol de E'paña... ¿Adónde están los miembros latinoamericanos?


----------

